# WoW FPS



## merto (25. August 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag wünsch ich^^

Ich hhatte und habe in den letzten 7-8 Monaten derbe FPS Probleme im Spiel. 

In Dala 3-5 FPS 19/25 Raids 5-7 FPS. 

Und dabei habe ich alles auf niedrigste Details eingestellt.

Ich wollt mich mal erkundigen ob das problem vll an meinem Rechner liegt.

Mein System: 

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

4GB Ram

Vista 32 Bit

Grafikarte: Radeon X1300 Pro.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoffe das mir da einer weiterhelfen kann. 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus^^


----------



## stefscot (25. August 2010)

Neuester Grafiktreiber installiert?
Andere Treiber aktuell?

Schonmal WoW total neuinstalliert (wirkt bei mir Wunder)?

Mehr fällt mir zur Zeit auch nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Es gibt viele Add ons, die die FPS stark beeinträchtigen.
z.B. Recount, AVR usw.

einfach mal alles platt machen und dann neu installieren.
Zumindest das nötigste neu installieren.
Bei mir hat das zwar kein FPS schub gebracht
(ich hab egal wo ich bin mind 50-60 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber dafür hab ich jetzt keine WoW Errors mehr.


----------



## merto (25. August 2010)

Neueste Treiber natürlich installiert. Auch WoW MEHRFACH neu installiert. 

Daran liegt es wohl nicht, aber danke für die Schnelle Antwort


----------



## Butcher666 (25. August 2010)

merto schrieb:


> Neueste Treiber natürlich installiert. Auch WoW MEHRFACH neu installiert.
> 
> Daran liegt es wohl nicht, aber danke für die Schnelle Antwort



Spielst du evt im Fenster Modus ? weil das schluckt auch ordentlich Leistung oder hast du nebenbei noch eine menge Anwendung laufen ?


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

vllt hast du auch einfach zu viel auf deinem C: Laufwerk. sodass nicht genügens Speicherplatz zur Entfaltung vorhanden sind.
Hast du auch schonmal den kompletten Rechner mit Anti-Viren-Programme überprüfen lassen?
Auch den Boot-sector überprüft?
Vllt einfach mal komplett neues System rauf spielen und gucken wie es dann aussieht. 

Edit: Ich sehe grad du hast Vista... würde mal über ein neues System nachdenken, da Vista sehr viel/große resourcen deines Rechners verschlingt...und dann noch so ein großes Spiel wie WoW..kann zu Probleme führen.


----------



## MasterCrain (25. August 2010)

hast du viele addon laufen? ein questhelper zB verbrauchte xtrem viel, recount und gearscore zB auch, eifnach mal bei addons ausstellen. Vieleicht sind grad bei dir an der Leitung noch andere im Inet. Hab ich auch oft.


----------



## sharas1 (25. August 2010)

Welchen chipsatz~, graka~ und eventuell nforcetreiber hast du drauf, falls du nen nvidia chipsatz haben solltest?

Ich hatte bis vor einer woche auch ne radeon drauf und mit nem nforce mainboardtreiber... und das war (auf deutsch gesagt) voll fürn arsch...
Ati und nvidia mögen sich seit einiger zeit nicht mehr besonders...^^


----------



## merto (25. August 2010)

Spiele Vollbildmodus. Habe im hintergrund immer Windows media player laufen....ohne Mucke geht bei mir nichts^^

habe wie gesagt alle Details sehr niedrig. 

Addons habe ich: 

Recount 
gearscore
Quartz
bagnon
Prat
Xperl
Titan panel
Btex

Die höchste FPS bei mir ist 15-20 FPS, beim twinken.


----------



## Butcher666 (25. August 2010)

merto schrieb:


> Spiele Vollbildmodus. Habe im hintergrund immer Windows media player laufen....ohne Mucke geht bei mir nichts^^
> 
> habe wie gesagt alle Details sehr niedrig.
> 
> ...



dann wirklich Festplatte bereinigen defragmentieren etc Viren Scanner durchjagen und ich rate auch dazu von vista wegzugehen mach dir lieber Win 7 drauf ist wesentlich besser


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Jop...also entweder 7 oder XP...beide sind auf jeden Fall besser als Vista.


----------



## Butcher666 (25. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Jop...also entweder 7 oder XP...beide sind auf jeden Fall besser als Vista.



Oder Mac OS (benutzte ich) 

ist noch besser ^^


----------



## Neraxes (25. August 2010)

warum spielst du wow wenn du maximal 20fps hast, wo is da der spaß ??
da ruckelts ja immer ...


----------



## merto (25. August 2010)

Habe mein Sytsme mit AntiVir und CCleaner "gereinigt".

Ein RL Kollege spielt mit Vista 32 BIT und hat keine FPS probleme. 

Er meinte ich solle mir ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen....kann ich aber nicht glauben da ich mit der radeon X1300 schon 2 Jahre gut auskomme.


----------



## Esda (25. August 2010)

Wie aktuell hältst du deine Addons? 
Es kann immer sein, dass eins davon Sputtelt.

Und @ Spaß bei 20 FPS:
hält sich in Grenzen -.-'' ich hab gute 6 Monate mit 2 bis 15 FPS geraidet... da kommt einem schon die Galle hoch manchmal.


----------



## Pradar (25. August 2010)

Servus,

schau mal unter http://hardware-info...rten_charts.php

Da findest du deine Grafikkarte bei ca. Position 110. Nach dem Grafikupdates seit dem letzten Addon also kein Wunder, dass das nicht richtig läuft.
Da ist wohl mal in der nächsten Zeit eine neue fällig.

Außerdem ist deine CPU soweit ich weiß "nur" eine Single Core. WoW ist aber mittlerweile auf mehrere CPUs optimiert, vllt. trägt auch das zu deinen niedrigen Frames bei.

LG


----------



## SchurxoxD (25. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> vllt hast du auch einfach zu viel auf deinem C: Laufwerk. sodass nicht genügens Speicherplatz zur Entfaltung vorhanden sind.
> Hast du auch schonmal den kompletten Rechner mit Anti-Viren-Programme überprüfen lassen?
> Auch den Boot-sector überprüft?
> Vllt einfach mal komplett neues System rauf spielen und gucken wie es dann aussieht.
> ...



na ja ich hab auch vista und eig. läuft alles gut... aber wie schon oft erwähnt...treiber aktuell halten viren scann,anwendungen schließen...und wenns gar nicht klappt vl. ins technische forum oder support anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

merto schrieb:


> Er meinte ich solle mir ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen....kann ich aber nicht glauben da ich mit der radeon X1300 schon 2 Jahre gut auskomme.



Ach das ist ne Grafikkarte...hab gedacht das wäre eine Netzwerkkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee also da solltest du schon über eine Neue nachdenken.
wie gesagt und am besten neues System, weil Vista ist eines der unsichersten
und anfälligsten Systeme.


----------



## MasterCrain (25. August 2010)

Mach ma Recount und Gearscore aus und schließ ma den Mediaplayer, eifnach mal zum Testen, solle Wunder wirken. Übrigens bevor du kompletes system neumachst, kann auch ein entmüllen mit datenträgerbereinigung + Defragmentieren helfen. (wie schon einige sagten^^) hab übrigens selber oft nur 20-40 fps (Cabonite frist unfassbar viel) und es ruckelt da kaum @ Neraxes


----------



## Àrunál (25. August 2010)

Bei den Leistungen deines Computer dürften keine Probleme auftreten, aber wenn du zu viele Hintergrund Prozesse hast kann das problematisch sein.




Neraxes schrieb:


> warum spielst du wow wenn du maximal 20fps hast, wo is da der spaß ??
> da ruckelts ja immer ...



*hust*

Ich spiele auf einem pv der sogar unter den system anforderungen liegt(zwar nur leicht aber trozdem) und ich habe höchstens 20-30 FPS in inis und Hölen oder Räumen, aber ich finde es ganz in Ordung und mich stört das manchmal ruckeln auch nicht weil das nur dalaran oder in 25er raids bei bossen und trash auftritt.


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Um es mal kurz zu verdeutlichen.

Das Auge des Menschen kann max 30 FPS wahr nehmen.
alles darüber ist nur poserei.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wirklich ein Unterschied merkt man da nicht.
Außer es springt die ganze zeit von 60 auf 30, dann merkt man die ruckler, 
weil das System dann so viel von einer Sekunde auf die nächste bearbeiten muss.
Was bedeutet, dass man mit 20 FPS immernoch normal spielen kann.


----------



## Varitu (25. August 2010)

Lieber TE,

wie andere 1-2 User schon geschrieben haben, deine Grafikakrte ist ultra langsam und absolut veraltet. Nimms mir nicht übel, aber erstunlich das du damit überhaupt raiden/ twinken kannst.
Jede (gebraucht) 20Euro karte bei Ebay ist schon zigmal schneller.
Wenn du deinem Rechner was gutes tun willst, kauf dir eine Grafikkarte, ob jetzt eine Nvidia 8600GT(S), 9600GT, 8800GT, etc. oder ATI 3850, 4670, 4850 um nur mal ein paar alte Karten im Bereich von 30-100 Euro zu nennen, deine Augen und FPS werden es dir danken!

Mit vielen Patchs schraubt Blizz an der KI und Grafik. Dementsprechend (und dem bedürfnis von Windows sich auf natürliche Art zumüllen zu wollen), läuft WoW immer langsamer bei dir.
Aber die derart niedrigen FPS liegen einfach daran das sich dein System langweilt und deine Graka vor Arbeit nicht weiß wohin.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## merto (25. August 2010)

Ich danke für die vielen und vor allem schnellen Antworten. Ich werde mir mal eine Neue Graka zulegen.

Sehr freundliche und hilfsbereite User (ka warum so viele über die Community herziehen)

Dann wünsch ich noch allen viel Spaß im Spiel.


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. August 2010)

Das häufigste Problem bei modernen Rechnern ist das allgemeine Verstauben.
PC aufmachen, Prozessor-, Grafikkarten-Lüfter und Lüfterungsschlitze am Netzteil und am Gehäuse reinigen.
PC-Druckluftspray eignet sich hierfür besonders gut.

Und vielleicht mal die vertikale Synchronisierung ausstellen (vSync). Das gab bei mir nen richtig krassen Boost.
Habe auch nur eine 9400GT 512MB, 2GB RAM und nen AMD 64 X2 Dualcore 5200+ (2,71GHz) auf Windows Vista - 
dabei renne ich in Raids (10/25) mit mindstens 30-50FPS rum, bei mittlerer Grafik in 1280x768 (16:9).

Ansonsten noch: 
- Treiber und Betriebssystem aktuell halten
- Registrierung und Festplatte regelmäßig defragmentieren
- Auslagerungsdatei auf eine SATA Platte (bestmöglichst auf einer anderen Platte als WoW - beschleunigt die Ladezeit extrem)
- und so viele unnötige Hintergrundprogramme und Dienste wie möglich eliminieren


----------



## sharas1 (25. August 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht mal die vertikale Synchronisierung ausstellen (vSync). Das gab bei mir nen richtigk rassen Boost.
> Habe auch nur eine 9400GT 512MB, 2GB RAM und nen AMD 64 X2 Dualcore 5200+ (2,71GHz) auf Windows Vista -
> dabei renne ich in Raids (10/25) mit mindstens 30-50FPS rum, bei mittlerer Grafik in 1280x768 (16:9).



Genau das dürfte auch das Problem sein..er hat nen 3.2er Singlecore P4...
Und das bekannterweise WoW immer Prozessorlastig läuft, dürfte (meiner meinung nach) sein Rechner bzw. sein Prozessor ( seine Graka langt da völlig aus) langsam ans Ende der Fahnenstange gekommen sein...
Ich hatte WoW auf nen dualcore mir 2x 1,86 (!!) am laufen gehabt, mit ner nvidia 7650 (256mb ram ddr3 und 4 Jahre alt..!!). In Dala gab das 40-50 Bilder/sek, im 25er icc warens immer noch über 20 Frames/sek, Detailstufe mittig bis hoch würd ich sagen.

Auf nem anderen Recher mit ner 3.0 P4 Singlecore Cpu und der selben Graka lief WoW wie ein eimer Nüsse.
7-8 Bilder/sek in dala...an Raiden war nicht zu denken...

Blizz hat in den letzten Patches (3.3 oder so) an der Grafik was geschraubt, nicht besser...aber irgendwas haben sie geändert...^^

Vielleicht sollte der Te sich mal mit dem Gedanken anfreunden sich ein neues Mainboard und CPU zu zulegen.
Denn das ist (im vergleich zu anderen Spielen) bei wow das nadeloer im System.


----------



## USV (25. August 2010)

Deine graka ist auch ein Problem. Die ist ja schon stein alt...Selbst ich habe mit meiner 8800 GT Probleme in manchen Bereichen. 
und ja der Prozessor ist auch nicht mehr der beste. 

Öhm...lass dir am besten nen neuen PC raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

AddOns: MobMap und noch ein paar Interface AddOns.
Im Hintergrund: TS3 und iTunes
Grafikeinstellungen: Ultra

In Raids um die 50 FPS, ansonsten konstante 60FPS


----------



## sp4rkl3z (25. August 2010)

Was evtl. noch eine Idee wär:
http://www.buffed.de...r-Rollenspieler

Die neue Buffed-Mühle ist eigentlich für seinen Preis recht nett ausgestattet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da dürfte auch locker aktuellere Titel nett laufen und wie schon erwähnt, für den Preis bekommt man eig. nichts schlechtes.


----------



## Starfros (25. August 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> .....schließ ma den Mediaplayer, eifnach mal zum Testen, solle Wunder wirken.



wobei das Thema mit dem Mediaplayer im WoW Forum genau andersrum ist und dieses Phänomensoll noch immer so sein wenn der Player im Hintergrund offen ist die FPS minimal höher ist in Game. 

Sonst kann es sein das man mal die Wärmeleitpaste unter der CPU erneuern könnte und oder mal die Graka entstauben.


----------



## merto (26. August 2010)

Ich habe meinen PC mit dem Programm everest gecheckt. Mein PC ist ein Dual Core. Steht auch auf der Verpackung des Rechners. 

Nach einer kompletten Defragmentierung und GS und recount aus kriege ich jetzt 30-40 FPS beim twinken aber hänge beim 25 raid immer noch bei 10-20 Fest. 

Wenn eine neue Graka nichts bringt melde ich mich nochmal....bin aber über weitere Vorschläge offen (Entstauben tuh ich den PC jede 2 Wochen!)


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. August 2010)

Wenn es nicht die Grafikkarte sein sollte, guck mal ob sich vllt Speicherriegel verabschiedet haben.
Vllt hat dein Recher zwar 4 GB davon funktionieren aber bloß 2 oder weniger.


----------



## SonneBlock (26. August 2010)

Zudem wirkt es wunder die Laufwerke mal zu defragmentieren, von Müll zu beseitigen und während des WoW-Spielen mal den Taskmanager öffnen um nutzlose Prozesse zu eliminieren. Den Temp-Ordner zu leeren kann auch helfen.

Damit befreit man den Arbeitsspeicher und schafft mehr Platz für WoW, das selbst meine 6 Gb bis zum Maximum ausreizen kann. 80-100 Fps sind bei mir keine seltenheit auf mittl. Details. Selbst im Raid.
Aber je nach Rechner schwankt die Leistung natürlich.


----------



## wertzû (26. August 2010)

auch lua fehlermeldungen anzeigen an? fehlermeldung = addon rausnehmen


----------



## Karvon (26. August 2010)

vertical sync oder wie das heißt aus machen! bringt nix außer dass die fps in den keller gehn!


----------



## wertzû (26. August 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Um es mal kurz zu verdeutlichen.
> 
> Das Auge des Menschen kann max 30 FPS wahr nehmen.
> alles darüber ist nur poserei..
> ...



das menschliche auge nimmt über 80 wahr. Alles über 24 1/2 ruckelt nicht so ist es nicht anders (grad im Biology buch von 2010 nachgeschlagen)



Karvon schrieb:


> vertical sync oder wie das heißt aus machen! bringt nix außer dass die fps in den keller gehn!



ach wirklich? ich hab 20 mehr auf ultra. Und vertical synch macht manchmal sogar das spiel flüssiger troz das man manchmal weniger fps hat


----------



## Talidana (26. August 2010)

Ich würde den anderen zustimmen.

Dein Rechner ist nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß für WOW. Seit dem Grafikupdate vor einem knappen Jahr ist WOW nicht mehr ganz so genügsam wie es das mal war. Blizzard hatte da vor allem die Auflösung von Texturen massiv nach oben geschraubt, was GrKa und CPU erheblich mehr belastet hat. Ich hatte danach dann mit meinem alten Rechner (Athlon X2 3,0GHz, 8800GTX, 4GB RAM, Win XP) auch Probleme wenn ich alles hochgestellt hatte. Beim ICC Trash bomben hat dann aber auch das runterstellen nix mehr geholfen da hatte ich dann auch bei niedrigsten Einstellungen <5FPS. Mit dem neuen Rechner (Phenom II X6 3,2GHz, 480GTX, 8GB RAM, Win 7 64Bit) läuft es dann jetzt wieder fast überall mit 60 FPS (hab V-Sync aktiviert). Sollte aber vielleicht erwähnen das ich auf einem 24" Monitor in 1920x1200 spiele, bei niedrigeren Auflösungen hätte der alte Rechner das sicherlich noch besser mitgemacht...

Deine Grafikkarte ist halt noch aus der Steinzeit und WOW ist mittlerweile schon auf mehrere Cores nicht nur optimiert, sondern auch ausgelegt. Vista schluckt halt auch nochmal unnötig Resourcen. Windows 7, dann gleich in der 64 Bit Version wird Dir auch einen Geschwindigkeitsschub bringen. 

Fazit: Kauf Dir einen neuen Rechner.


----------



## Famenio (26. August 2010)

Karvon schrieb:


> vertical sync oder wie das heißt aus machen! bringt nix außer dass die fps in den keller gehn!



Also wenn ich Vertival Sync auf Ultra den Haken raus mache, dann bin ich bei 110 FPS.
Wenn ich ihn rein mache, dann bin ich bei 60 FPS was mit der Hertz-Zahl des Bildschirmes
zu tun hat, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Grushdak (26. August 2010)

Moin,

ich glaube irgendwie nicht so recht daran, daß es unbedingt an der Graka liegen sollte.
Laut der so tollen Liste, die gepostet wurde, liegt meine Graka sogar boch ca 20 Plätze dahinter.

Nur habe ich bei niederigen Einstellungen (aber längst nicht Minimum) und einer Auflösung von 1680x1050
dennoch noch akzeptable fps. von ca 30-40 (manchmal auch ü50) und in Dala ca 20 (wenn viel los, auch mal 9)

Teste doch auch mal etwas älte Grfiktreiber.
Der neueste Treiber ist nicht immer die optimalste Lösung!

Wie erwähnt wurde, überprüfe doch mal den Arbeitsspeicher.
Und wie sieht es mit Deinem virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher aus, hast Du was verstellt?
Denn wenn man den falsch einstellt (z.B. zu hoch) wird das System auch ausgebremst.

Wie ist Deine Festplatte konfiguriert?
Ist sie partitioniert und WoW z.B. in einer extra Partition - und nicht unter C/Programme?
Oder hast Du gar eine 2. Festplatte?
Wie voll ist Deine Platte und wie aufgeräumt ist sie?
Hast Du viele Sache auf dem Desktop?

Vsync sollte deaktiviert sein.

Ansonsten kann auch Staub den PC beeinträchtigen.

All das sind nur Fragen/Vermutungen - kein Fachwissen.
Nur wenn ich höre, Pc aus Steinzeit - kauf Dir nen Neuen - da könnt' ich das Würgen bekommen.

Und es ist medizinisch erwiesen, das Auge nimmt maximal nur 24 fps wahr, da ab da eh alles für ihn flüssig erscheint!

greetz


----------



## Muahdib (26. August 2010)

Was mich so interessieren würde wieviele Hintertgrundprogramme werden beim PC Start geladen ... 
da kann auch so einiges an Leistung flöten gehen .


----------



## Kehrin (26. August 2010)

Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus aber hast du die Schatten Effekte ganz voll ?
Wenn ich die voll hab laggt das schlimmer als MW 2 mit laggs und wer das kennt der weis was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2010)

Die Grenze der Sehstärke liegt bei 24 FPS, auch wenn viele behaupten, es wären mehr, es geht nicht.

24 FPS bedeutet alle 0,04 Sekunden ein neues Bild. Wirklich merken, das etwas ruckelt, besteht bei 18-20 FPS, ab 7 FPS kann man die Bilder zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo ist mehr als das völlig unnötig.

Wie ich gerade überflogen habe, sind Viren bzw. Festplattenschwächen bereits ausgeschlossen, Grafik steht auf Minimum. Addons tragen wohl zum Teil zum Lag bei, sind aber nicht der Hauptgrund.

Öffne mal ausführen und gebe msconfig ein. Dadurch kannst du einstellen, was wirklich auf deinem PC passiert. Dann bitte einmal auf Startdienste und alles bis auf das Sicherheitscenter, Antivirus und Betriebssystem wegklicken. PC Neustarten.

Nun sind erstmal standartmäßig alle anderen Programme auf Eis gelegt, es ist kein Programm mehr da, was mit dir oder dem Internet reden möchte und du hast die volle Leistungspower.

Schließlich setze noch eine Ausnahme für WoW im Sicherheitscenter fest und versuche zu spielen.

Sollte nun alles besser funktionieren: Herzlich willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert. Die Programme heutzutage wollen einem alle die Arbeit abnehmen. Was bei wenigen Programmen noch schön klingt, belastet den Rechner über die Masse hinweg immer mehr, da jeder etwas Last auf Internet udn PC-Leistung besitzt.

Solltest du dem Ganzen nicht vertrauen, brauchst du nur wieder in MS-Config gehen und kannst das Häckchen einfach wieder setzen. Schon ist dein PC auf dem alten Stand.


----------



## Grushdak (26. August 2010)

Mir fällt noch ein ...

Der Mediaplayer im Hintergrund frisst auch viel Performance.
Wenn Du schon andere Musik hören willst, warum packst Du die Musik nicht auf einen MP3 Player
und hörst sie von dort?

Nebenbei, Du solltest auch den permanenten Info-Austausch des WM Players mal deaktivieren, falls noch aktiviert.

greetz


----------



## PaluppenPaul (26. August 2010)

Der Rechner ist einfach alt!...ab und zu muß man sein System aufrüssten ,ein c2 prozzi und eine gtx 260 grafikkarte oder so,würde dich wieder glücklich machen;-)


----------



## Grushdak (26. August 2010)

Ich bin glücklich, mit meinem Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD Athlon 64 3200+ ~ 2Ghz
3GB RAM
GeForce 7300 GS 512 MB
Win XP SP3

Das größte Problem sitzt immer vor dem Rechner.


----------



## Yubatia (26. August 2010)

Ich hätte da dann nochmal eine Frage:

zu meinem Lappi: 

Intel Core 2Duo T6500
4GB Memory
320GB HDD
Nvidia Geforce G105M 512mb

Questen,Inis und auch 10er Raids gehen Problemlos.
Sobald ich dann aber im 25er bin, ruckelt es und ich habe je nach Umgebung 3-10fps.

Die Grafikeinstellungen habe ich natürlich schon alle ganz runtergesetzt bei den 25ern.

Jetzt aber meine Frage, liegt es bei mir auch an den oben schon beschriebenen Sachen? ,sprich alles mal entmüllen etc.?

Beim Kauf dieses Laptops vor ca 1Jahr wurde mir gesagt, man könne WoW dort problemlos mit spielen. 

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (26. August 2010)

Der Verkäufer hätte seinen job verfehlt,wenn er gesagt hätte,man könne WoW nicht auf dem Schlepptop zocken;-)

Aber wie gesagt,ich habe auch nix hoch modernes...einen c2 duo 8400,ne gtx 260,4gb ram...und kann das spiel ohne probs im vollbild fenstermodus, bei höchsten einstellungen zocken.
WoW in niedrigster Einstellung zocken,will ich meinen Augen nicht antun.


----------



## merto (26. August 2010)

Ich habe fast alle Autostartprogramme ausser Defender AtiVir etc deaktiviert.

WoW Starte ich aus einem eigenen Ordner nicht im C verzeichnis. 

Und ich habe 2 Festplatten. 

Neuer Treiber ebenfalls drauf.

Bei einem Arbeitskollegen der den selben PC hat wie ich (zusammen gekauft) läufts flüssig auf mittleren Details. Er hat gleichen Rechner nur ne andere graka. Er hat eine Radeon 4650 HD ich wie gesagt ne radeon X1300. 

Und der PC ist entstaubt,,,mache ich jede 2 Wochen. 

Und einen Buffed PC zu kaufen ist im moment finanziell wirklich nicht im bereich des möglichen bei mir. 

Habe auch CCleaner durch...local temp roaming temp alles raus. 

hat mir auch 30-40 FPS gebracht beim twinken..aber im raid immernoch 10-20;(


----------



## xashija (26. August 2010)

Ich schubs den Thread mal ins Technik-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulii (26. August 2010)

merto schrieb:


> Bei einem Arbeitskollegen der den selben PC hat wie ich (zusammen gekauft) läufts flüssig auf mittleren Details. Er hat gleichen Rechner nur ne andere graka. Er hat eine Radeon 4650 HD ich wie gesagt ne radeon X1300.



radeon x1300 256 mb baujahr 2005
radeon 4650 hd 512mb baujahr 2008

na merkst was ?

einfachste möglichkeit: leih nur mal für ne stunde seine grafikkarte aus und teste es mal.

bringts nen schub: schau wieviel du in einen neue grafikkarte investieren magst.
die 4650 kriegt man schon für 40€ neu beim händler deiner wahl.
und für nen hunni gibts schon richtige karten 5750hd / 5770hd


----------



## Kaldreth (26. August 2010)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Was evtl. noch eine Idee wär:
> http://www.buffed.de...r-Rollenspieler
> 
> Die neue Buffed-Mühle ist eigentlich für seinen Preis recht nett ausgestattet
> ...




Aber auch nichts sonderlich Gutes! Wow wird der Buffed PC wohl problemlos schaffen, bei neueren Titel wird man aber schon deutliche Abstriche machen müssen. Für das Geld bekommt man auf jeden Fall besseres!

Hast du irgendwelche Addons wie recount etc. laufen im Raid? Die saugen sich nämlich Daten und können auch für die schlechte performance verantwortlich sein!


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. August 2010)

Da merkt man, dass der Thread im WoW Forum war, argh.

Keiner sollte ieinem heute empfehlen sich einen veralteten, überteuerten core 2 duo zu kaufen geschweige denn einer gtx260 die genausoviel wie eine gtx460 kostet. tjaja...

Is die X1300 eig AGP? 

Ich würde hier lieber zu nem ganz neuen Pc raten als iwas notdürftig aufzubessern.


----------



## Bòògey ZdC (26. August 2010)

also es müsste an der grafikkarte liegen hatte die 1300pro mal vor langer zeit drin gehabt aber irgendwan waren es mir einfach zu wenig fps(10) in dala und in raid wie ony bin ich rausgeflogen. Nach einigen tagen frust hatte ich mir ne gforce geholt (ka mehr welche) ging meine fps zahl steiel bergauf lag so um die 30-40. aber nu sowieso alles egal kommplett neues system und die nächsten jahre wohl keine probs mehr^^


----------



## Dagonzo (26. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Die Grenze der Sehstärke liegt bei 24 FPS, auch wenn viele behaupten, es wären mehr, es geht nicht.
> 
> 24 FPS bedeutet alle 0,04 Sekunden ein neues Bild. Wirklich merken, das etwas ruckelt, besteht bei 18-20 FPS, ab 7 FPS kann man die Bilder zählen
> 
> ...


Womit wir wieder zum hundertsten mal bei dem Thema angekommen sind, das Filme anders zu bewerten sind als Spiele. Aber lassen wir das ihr kapiert es eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2010)

Jeder hat ein anderes Gefühl bei den FPS. Ich selber merke keinen Unterschied, ob ich nun 30 oder 100 FPS habe. Alles was unter 25 geht merke ich schon.


----------



## Kyragan (28. August 2010)

Muss auch so sein, weil alles darunter rein physisch für niemanden flüssig ist. Ich hab keine Lust das Thema wieder durchzukauen, aber eins sei gesagt: 24fps sind als Realbild bei niemandem flüssig! Filme nutzen spezielle Blurtechniken, um Bildübergänge zu verflüssigen. Deshalb sind 24p-Filme (24fps) flüssig. Real in Echtzeit berechnete Bilder sind bei 24fps nicht flüssig. 

Davon abgesehen hat wie bereits erkannt jeder ein etwas anderes Gefühl. Ich spüre einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps. Für andere ist das alles völlig identisch. Genauso wie einige Mikroruckler unglaublich nervig finden, wie ich, wo andere gar keine sehen.


----------



## Alriff (29. August 2010)

Hallo,



  	muss mich da leider auch mal zu Wort melden. Ich habe folgendes System zu Hause:



 Athlon X3-3GHZ (3x3GHZ)

 4GB-RAM

 ATI 5850 mit 1024MB 

 Windows Vista (jaja, eine Schwachstelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



 Leider ruckelt WoW auch bei mir. 

 Ich habe in Instanzen ca. 50-60FPS rennt auch alles einwandfrei (wobei die Frameanzahl für den Rechner lächerlich wenig ist). Sobald ich in der offenen Welt herumlaufe brechen die FPS zum Teil auf 15 FPS runter. Ratchet z.B. ist da ein Ruckelpunkt für mich (ca. 20FPS). Es sind nicht die Grafikruckler wie ich sie kenne, wenn die GraKa überlastet ist, sondern eher als würde die HDD mit dem Nachladen nicht nachkommen. Die HDD ist aber kaum ausgelastet. Hat da jemand eine Idee?

 Hintergrundprogramme habe ich Anti-Virenprogramm, Spybot und Daemon Tools.



 Andere Spiele (Age of Conan, Lord of the Rings online, Left4Dead2, Metro 2033, usw.) laufen auf max. Einstellungen super flüssig. Aja, der Ping liegt im Schnitt zwischen 35-80, das sollte auch in Ordnung sein. 



 lg

Alriff


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2010)

Naja der Prozessor ist zwar für WoW gut ausreichend, aber ihn mit einer hd5850 die damit hoffnungslos unterfordert ist zu paaren ist schon ein starkes stück.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2010)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hätte seinen job verfehlt,wenn er gesagt hätte,man könne WoW nicht auf dem Schlepptop zocken;-)
> 
> Aber wie gesagt,ich habe auch nix hoch modernes...einen c2 duo 8400,ne gtx 260,4gb ram...und kann das spiel ohne probs im vollbild fenstermodus, bei höchsten einstellungen zocken.
> WoW in niedrigster Einstellung zocken,will ich meinen Augen nicht antun.



Naja, das was du hier postest ist um Welten besser als die Hardware, die von den Leuten mit FPS-Probleme gepostet wurden. Ist so, als ob man einen Trabi mit einem Porsche vergleicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriff (30. August 2010)

@Blut und Donner:
Ja, ich weiß. Das was ich aber am PC liebe ist, dass ich immer Stückchenweise aufrüsten kann. Ich "muss" nicht für alles mein ganzes Geld auf einmal ausgeben. Wenn ich dann mal meinem Prozessor ein Upgrade verpasse, weil ich merke das er für Spiele zu langsam wird (was noch einige Zeit dauern dürfte) brauch ich mir nicht auch gleich eine neue GraKa zulegen. Ich rüste immer das auf, was gerade Preis/Leistung gut ist und die 5850er ist was Preis/Leistung betrifft on Top. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mein System mit WoW im Normalfall spielend fertig werden sollte ist mir leider auch klar. Ich hab gestern noch die Cool&Quiet im Bios abgeschalten, hat mir nur leider nix gebracht. *seufz*


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2010)

Alriff schrieb:


> @Blut und Donner:
> Ja, ich weiß. Das was ich aber am PC liebe ist, dass ich immer Stückchenweise aufrüsten kann. Ich "muss" nicht für alles mein ganzes Geld auf einmal ausgeben. Wenn ich dann mal meinem Prozessor ein Upgrade verpasse, weil ich merke das er für Spiele zu langsam wird (was noch einige Zeit dauern dürfte) brauch ich mir nicht auch gleich eine neue GraKa zulegen. Ich rüste immer das auf, was gerade Preis/Leistung gut ist und die 5850er ist was Preis/Leistung betrifft on Top.
> 
> 
> ...


Das bringt auch nichts.
WoW is natürlich ziemlich verkorkst.


----------



## merto (22. September 2010)

Morgen ich bins mal wieder.

ich habe mir jetzt eine neue graka und einen neuen prozessor zugelegt.

Grafikkarte (Alte)= Radeon X1300
Grafikkarte (Neue)= Radeon 4650

Prozessor: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3,20 GHz

Neuer Prozessor: *AMD Athlon II X3 435


------------------------------------------------------------


Habe jetzt in raids 25 FPS statt 5 FPS....kann ich die Leistung noch wo anders pushen? Wo sollte oder könnte ich noch aufrüsten?


Mit neuer Graka und prozessor gehts auf jeden fall um einiges flüssiger.


*


----------



## eMJay (22. September 2010)

Da hast du dir aber nicht wirklich die burner grafikkarte gekauft. Die Grakka ist schon 3 Jahre alt....und die Leistung.....naja...
Und ich bezweifle dass du den Prozessor hast bzw. dass du den anderen drin hattest. Ein AMD Prozessor passt nicht auf ein Intel Mainboard und umgekährt.


----------



## OldboyX (22. September 2010)

merto schrieb:


> Morgen ich bins mal wieder.
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt eine neue graka und einen neuen prozessor zugelegt.
> 
> ...




Also du könntest noch eine SSD Festplatte kaufen und die nur für das System + WoW nutzen (dein Board sollte aber Sata2 mind. haben, keine Ahnung ob das der Fall ist). Das bringt zwar nicht direkt was für die FPS, aber es bringt sehr sehr viel für Ladezeiten und vermeidet etwaige Nachladeruckler usw.

Ansonsten kannst du nur noch mehr FPS rausholen indem du einen (noch) schnelleren Prozessor bzw. eine (noch) schneller Grafikkarte kaufst, wobei du bei einem neuen Prozessor wohl auch auf ein neues Motherboard und DDR3 Ram usw. setzen solltest. Keine Ahnung welches Board du hast, aber es ist wohl auf jeden Fall mit dem Prozessor getauscht worden.

4 GB RAM ist jedenfalls ausreichend und noch mehr zu haben bringt gar nix wenn du nur WoW spielst. Du könntest höchstens noch Vista durch Windows 7 ersetzen, welchem in den meisten Tests eine (leicht) bessere Spieleperformance zugestanden wird. Zudem ist Windows 7 generell "flotter" und hat weniger leistungsfressenden Krempel mit an Board.


----------



## Palimbula (22. September 2010)

Nähere Infos zu den restlichen Komponenten deines PC's wären sinnvoll um konkrete Performance-Tips geben zu können. Ansonsten deaktivier mal einige AddOns bzw. aktaulisiere mal alle AddOns.


----------

